# Help with findin PLL



## Kyle1457 (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to know what the PLL is for this mobo 577065-001 (that is the number for it).
i know that is a laptop board and i should not try to over clock a lap top, but i want to anyways. If any one could help me with this that would be great i really dont feel like pulling apart my laptop to find it. the model number is HP G61-632NR. THX for any help


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The PLL is a voltage setting for the cpu and will only be found in the bios. Your bios will be locked. If this isn't what your asking then you need to be more specific.


----------

